# Os 9.2



## rbunn (Oct 25, 2006)

Looking for software for this system, very hard to find.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 25, 2006)

like what, specifically?  

(OS9 hasn't been officially supported for nearly 5 years, which explains the difficulty you're having)


----------



## reed (Oct 25, 2006)

Major....

RealPlayer for example? Danke.


----------



## fryke (Oct 25, 2006)

rbunn and reed: same person?!


----------



## reed (Nov 12, 2006)

No. But thanks all the same. Your servant, Reed


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 12, 2006)

Here's a link with lots of old versions of Real Player. Just pick out the one for OS 8/9
Don't know if that will actually work with newer RealPlayer streams.

There is a lot of older software listed in versiontracker.com - 
or macupdate.com


----------



## reed (Nov 15, 2006)

thanks DeltaMac & gang
   I re-installed Realpalyer on main drive (OS 9.2) having chucked all other bits and pieces (hard disk and external drive) but each time it still gets blocked after just "one listening." Stuck in Finder. I have to re-boot to get rid of it. What does that mean? A conflict somewhere? Bad download? Strange.
 All the best.


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 15, 2006)

Another good site: http://www.pure-mac.com


----------



## reed (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks Nixgeek,

  All is noted but still stuck each time in Finder. As you can see I'm so MacGeek after all these years. SIGH.


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 20, 2006)




----------

